# Day nineteen 4hatched one dead



## layers_for_days (Apr 13, 2016)

Today woke up and checked the eggs in the incubator on day 19 (well I guess yesterday since it's midnight...) and looked to see if any started piping and to my surprise one of the banties hatched then as the day went on two other banties hatched then popped out a welsummer. But an amaracauna died just when he was about to completely out of his shell... I guess if they don't hatch there's a reason why they didn't.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

From how wet the peeps appear your humidity was probably a bit too high. But four out of five is a very good hatch rate.

You can help a peep hatch. The timing has to be right but I learned how to do it and helped quite a few that went on to be healthy birds. If they scream in distress they're stuck and need us. If you see that happen when you hatch again give a holler, we can walk you through the process.


----------



## layers_for_days (Apr 13, 2016)

robin416 said:


> From how wet the peeps appear your humidity was probably a bit too high. But four out of five is a very good hatch rate.
> 
> You can help a peep hatch. The timing has to be right but I learned how to do it and helped quite a few that went on to be healthy birds. If they scream in distress they're stuck and need us. If you see that happen when you hatch again give a holler, we can walk you through the process.


Yea our humidity is a little high (dang your good) and thanks I'll be sure to give a loud holler if I need somethin


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Proves that experience pays off.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Where was the pip on the dead one's shell? How far did she get out? Did her egg get knocked around?


----------



## layers_for_days (Apr 13, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> Where was the pip on the dead one's shell? How far did she get out? Did her egg get knocked around?


She was almost out if she would have given one more good donkey kick she would have been out I think but when we took her out of her shell due to no movement and no noise her yolk hadn't gone completely in her.


----------

